# Squirrel guns



## Minnowhead

I'm a Marlin model 60 fan. A few years ago they released the model 60 deluxe. It was a popular gun. I think they made it out of black walnut. I would love to see them release a new Glenfield model with the squirrel on the stock. Perfect .22 for squirrels and rabbits.


----------



## Lastofthebreed

Minnow: I, too, am a Marlin fan. However, I prefer the Marlin 39A. I just can't get enough of using a traditional lever action firearm.


----------



## Erieangler51

12 gauge works well too ray


----------



## 9Left

I like using my Ruger .17 HMR. Does a great job on squirrels head!


----------



## rod-n-gun

Integeralily surpressed ruger 10/22.


----------



## Panfish_Hunter

Savage fan here. You just cant beat a mark 2 rifle for what they cost. I get stupid accuracy out of mine im talking 5 shots groups in 1 jagged hole or clover leafing at 50 yards love it.


----------



## Panfish_Hunter

My Savage after I did a "custom" rattle paint job


----------



## Minnowhead

I've got a Savage .22/20ga over under I use for squirrels. Usually miss them with the .22 and get them with the 20! Lol


----------



## All Thumbs

Minnowhead said:


> I've got a Savage .22/20ga over under I use for squirrels. Usually miss them with the .22 and get them with the 20! Lol


I have had my savage .22/20ga over/under for 35 yrs and its my favorite squirrel gun

al thumbs


----------



## Panfish_Hunter

All Thumbs said:


> I have had my savage .22/20ga over/under for 35 yrs and its my favorite squirrel gun
> 
> al thumbs


Always wanted one but sadly I have terrible eyes even for a youngin and need scope


----------



## fishnohio

air rifles all the way...22 or 25 cal


----------



## BassBlaster

Recently picked up a CZ 455 American. Topped it with a Nikon Prostaff Target EFR. Never owned a bolt gun before this one but its a lot of fun to shoot. Will be chasing squirrels with it very soon!


----------



## scallop

Have a Ruger American predator .22 WMR that I used the last year or two and liked it so much I bought a .22LR model this year. My son calls them the squirrel laser.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

I have a Marlin .22 and an old 17shot JC Higgins .22 that is stupid accurate. I usually grab a .22 air rifle anymore though. Just seems more fun to me. I have springers,nitro pistons and pcps. Depends a bit on air temps which I grab. Just wanted an air rifle for small stuff around the house but quickly became another obsession to drop cash on!


----------



## ezbite

Ruger 77 22mag thing is a tack driver. now that deer gun season is over and i found a spot with fox, gray and black tree rats i will be busting it out soon.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Cajunsaugeye said:


> I have a Marlin .22 and an old 17shot JC Higgins .22 that is stupid accurate. I usually grab a .22 air rifle anymore though. Just seems more fun to me. I have springers,nitro pistons and pcps. Depends a bit on air temps which I grab. Just wanted an air rifle for small stuff around the house but quickly became another obsession to drop cash on!


Can you reccomend a moderetly priced,airgun that will produce in cool to COLD weather?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

FYI I know nothing about them.
And good proffered ammo? Ill be using it for squirrels.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

I found that the pellets themselves make a HUGE difference. Never realized that until a couple years ago. Bought various brands of crosman, benjamin pellets etc, wasn't until I bought a box of pellets all made from the same die that I got accurate with the gun. Bobby, you thinking about going out this year? Gimme a holler if you do. I've got a .22 Stoeger air rifle if you want to check it out/target shoot.

That said, Marlin Glenfield 60 for me. Uncle gave me one from the 70s and love that gun.


----------



## slimdaddy45

Not a fan of the model 60 had one got rid of it seem to jam alot but my Remington 552 has never failed me and it shoots great and then I got an 80 yr old Winchester mod 67


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

That is gonna depend a LOT on your definition of "moderately priced". The best guns in cold are either pcp's or nitro pistons. The easier guns to shoot of those two is definitely pcp's. Crosman makes the Maximus in .22cal that is an " entry level" PCP. It works well(not the best trigger). Its gonna run @200. But,you need a hand pump or filler tank to put air in it. Those get as expensive as the gun itself(hand pumps,don't know about tanks other than you have to take them somewhere that can fill them). Can get a ready to go kit for @$400 with gun,scope,pellets,pump,etc. Nitro pistons require special holds to shoot accurately but can be/are great guns. Best thing is they're cheap. A $100 gun and a $3 bearing for a NEEDED trigger job will get a decent shooter as long as you do your part. You may want to upgrade the scope,but may be OK with what comes with it,that's be up to you. If you get one,message me and I'll tell you the EASY trigger fix with a 5x8 rc bearing or just YouTube it. Pellet wise,More guns like crosman premier pellets than any other,but some hate them. Its a trial thing once gun gets broken in. You can get sample packs that have numerous different pellets. But day in/day out the crosman premiers perform and are cheap. @$8 for 500. Don't wanna make this too long so if you have any specific questions ask away. I'll do my best to help you out.


----------



## Flathead76

77/22 LR that my grandpa passed to me. When he gave it to me he said "it better look this way when you pass it to your first son". That will be in a few years and when I do I will be buying another one. I love that gun.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

then get ready to wrap your head around not "holding" the gun to aim and fire. Yeah. I don't ever remember my grandpas crosman needing me to do that back in the day.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Thanks guys. An Ben yea wanting to get back into the hunting game,my boy is just getting old enough.
Cajun,thanks a ton man. Ill shoot u a pm when I get ready to purchase one.


----------



## Pooch

When I turned 18 the very first gun I purchased, as a birthday gift for myself, was a Marlin model 60 with a checkered stock. $98.00 at Dunham's. Topped off with a four power scope since new. Thousands of rounds through it with maybe two or three malfunctions that I can remember. Straight shooter, no complaints other than not being able to use shorts. Would recommend to anyone from the experience I have had with it.


----------



## the_waterwolf

I bought a new Marlin 60 this spring and have put close to 1,000 rounds through it out plinking. It is an absolute straight shooter right out of the box. For $150 you can't go wrong.

It's favorite ammo seems to be CCI Mini Mags. The only ammo it jams up on her Federal's bulk packs and the Federal blue box 50 round packs.


----------



## ironman172

Remington 541s, when I would hunt them........,now if I did I would give them more of a chance and use a pistol....s&w model 41, or the scoped ruger compitition slab side target,high standard citation open sights also.....all shoot really nice with great triggers
I think someone has thinned them on my place, didn't notice the amounts during deer hunting plus a crushed beer can on one of the atv paths up the hill


----------



## RogerS

Suppressed FX Wildcat.25 cal. PCP. The loudest sound made is that of the pellet smacking there skull.


----------



## tm1669

CZ 452 w/ Nikon 2.5-7X
Best shooting 22 Ive ever had with several kinds of ammo. 
Almost scary


----------



## Shortdrift

I have two squirrel guns. My fifty five year old Ruger 10/22 with a four power scope and my sixty six year ods Stevens Favorite. The Ruger still does the job but open sights on the favorite are more than my "keen" can cope with.


----------



## OrangeMilk

Savage .17 HMR, so accurate it's silly.


----------



## Popspastime

RWS 54 Mag recoil-less .177 cal. 2 x 7 scope. No noise and when their playing chasing each other one drops and the one just looks at the other while I reload. Doesn't upset the woods.


----------



## ohihunter2014

savage mark 2 bolt action. Putting a 4-12-44 vortex scope on it soon.


----------



## perchjerk

Looks like I'm the odd man out. Winchester 42, 410 pump action. Oldie but goodie. Great on running squirrels.


----------



## 9Left

perchjerk said:


> Looks like I'm the odd man out. Winchester 42, 410 pump action. Oldie but goodie. Great on running squirrels.


IMO... theres never been a better squirrell gun than a .410


----------



## Shortdrift

In addition to my 10/22 I will use my Mossberg Bolt Action 410 early season when the canopy is thick and for shots no more than 25 to 30 yards but I always fall back to the 10/22 as soon as conditions permit.


----------



## Salamander

I use a Marlin model 39 golden in 22 caliber.


----------



## Blue Pike

It's been a very long time ago, but when I hunted Squirrel's I used a TC Seneca .36 cal. cap & ball. That TC was sold in the late 80's an I bought a 39 A.
Still have a gun safe queen, A TC Cherokee in .32 cal. + the TC molds an handles. Would bet not more than ten shots on that rifle. It would make a great Squirrel rifle for someone, just not me.
Never liked that rifle from shot #1.


----------



## snagless-1

Good ammo cci .22 cb caps,750 fps accurate and quiet.Marlin model 25 bolt action.


----------



## fastwater

Blue Pike said:


> It's been a very long time ago, but when I hunted Squirrel's I used a TC Seneca .36 cal. cap & ball. That TC was sold in the late 80's an I bought a 39 A.
> Still have a gun safe queen, A TC Cherokee in .32 cal. + the TC molds an handles. Would bet not more than ten shots on that rifle. It would make a great Squirrel rifle for someone, just not me.
> Never liked that rifle from shot #1.


I too, really liked the .36 cal. Seneca for squirrel and used to squirrel hunt with one often. Used it for groundhog hunting as well setting up on holes. 
Like you with the Cherokee, currently have a unfired Seneca with both .36 and .45 bbls. for a safe queen.


----------



## Blue Pike

Yep Fastwater, I have let a few very nice rifles get away from me, an the Seneca was one of them. I liked that rifle a lot.
Hardly ever shot Woodchucks with the Cap&ball. My bean field(woodchuck) rifle was a Sako Vixin in the then newish .223. Heck I let that rifle get away from me also, big mistake.


----------



## juggerman

My uncle passed away and I got his .32 Cherokee is it a good rifle? Haven't shot it yet....


----------



## juggerman

☺


----------



## juggerman

I have a .32 Cherokee haven't had a chance to shoot it yet...is it a good rifle....


----------



## Steve Kasper

juggerman said:


> I have a .32 Cherokee haven't had a chance to shoot it yet...is it a good rifle....


I have one that has accounted for about a dozen fox squirrels, haven't had it out for awhile, but it is a shooter with round balls!


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers

Sold my pellet gun to move to this, hopefully it works out!


----------



## garhtr

Stars-n-Stripers said:


> Sold my pellet gun to move to this, hopefully it works out!
> View attachment 248854


 A pistol is a fun way to squirrel hunt.
I have a Browning buckmark silhouette model I've used a few times and really enjoyed it, I'll have to break it out before season end.
Good luck and Good Hunting !


----------

